# Comics  > Image Comics >  Post your Image Pull List

## Nightcrawler92

My money is going...going...gooooooonnnneeee straight to Image!

Alex + AdaBlack ScienceC.O.W.L.Deadly ClassThe Fade OutDrifterThe FuseGhostedInvincibleLazarusLowManifest DestinyThe Mercenary SeaMorning GloriesOutcastSatellite SamSavage DragonShelteredSidekickSouthern BastardsSpawnTech JacketThe Walking DeadTreesVelvet

----------


## Shinglepants

Just 4 for me currently
Low
Spread
Nail biter
Death Vigil

I'll definitely be adding IXth Generation and will check out Ody-C and Bitch Planet.

Currently trade waiting Saga and TWD and waiting for East of West to get a shiny hardcover.

----------


## Tayne Japal

I'm up to 32 current Image titles. It's a good thing they don't all come out in any same given month.

Alex + Ada
Birthright
Black Science
Chew
Copperhead
Deadly Class
Death Vigil
Dying and the Dead (Pre-ordered)
East of West
Elephantmen
Fade Out
Great Pacific (Waiting on that last issue)
IXth Generation (Pre-ordered)
Lazarus
Low
Morning Glories (trade waiting)
Nailbiter
Outcast
Rat Queens
Revival
Rocket Girl
Saga
Sex Crimnals
Sheltered
Shutter
Southern Bastards
Ten Grand (Waiting on that last issue)
They're Not Like Us (Pre-Ordered)
Velvet
Wicked + Divine
Witchblade
Wytches


Titles in the land of the lost/delayed/rumored to come back soon

Bedlam
Danger Club
Jupiter's Legacy
Mind the Gap
Nowhere Men

----------


## Dark-Flux

Saga
Morning Glories
The Fade Out
East is West
Alex + Ada
Elephantmen
Velvet
Five Ghosts
Southern Basterds
Savage Dragon
Spawn
Witchblade
IXth Generation
Prophet: Earth War
Invincible
Ten Grand
Lazarus

Got four places left on my pull.

Trying to pick from:

Cowl
Wayward
Wicked + The Divine
Black Science
Deadly Class
Tooth and Claw
Copperhead
Revival
Zero
The Fuse

...and it aint easy.

Still got a few upcoming books i wanna try out too.

Stupid Image with their good funny books...

----------


## klynn

I've been adding more books from Image than any other publisher.  Here they are in the order I added them:

Lazarus
Velvet
Pretty Deadly
Rat Queens
Death Vigil
Copperhead
Goners
Bitch Planet

And am anticipating adding:
IXth Generation (possibly)
Teen Witchblade (for certain)
Marjorie Lui's book to be announced (?) at Image Expo

I'm always anxious to see their new announcements.

----------


## cc008

Mine's definitely growing... slowly but surely.

Lazarus
Deadly Class
Southern Bastards
Low
Drifter 

I have my eye out for a few other books coming out in the next year or so.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

Mine's so fluid month to month w/ all the new releases and restricted funds...as of _this very second_, it is:

Birthright
Chew (trade)
Copperhead
Dark Engine
Drifter
East of West (trade)
Elephantment
Manifest Destiny
Peter Panzerfaust
Rat Queens
Revival (trade)
Roche Limit
Saga
Sex
Zero (trade)

But a couple look to get cut soon...  maybe...   :Mad: 

edit:



> Got four places left on my pull.
> 
> Trying to pick from:
> 
> Cowl
> Wayward
> Wicked + The Divine
> Black Science
> Deadly Class
> ...


If you want my 2 cents, OP, I've read some issues of all of those except The Fuse and Cowl.  I won't go into too much detail since it's kinda OT on this thread (you can PM me if you want), but I'll just say it was easy for me to drop Wicked+Divine (read first 2 issues).  Wayward (read first 2 issues) deserves a look, there are consistent threads on the boards here if you go through a few pages on the forums, though it appears to be moving pretty slowly.  I _do_ miss Black Science quite a bit, kind of miss Deadly Class (read up to #8 and #6 of each, respectively, I believe).  Tooth & Claw was good, but I just prefer to read other titles.  Copperhead is good, still reading it.  But the leash on it is short as it's kind of progressing slowly - #4 comes out this week I think and will be the determining issue if I keep or not.  I like Zero alot, am buying just the trades as it seems easier to read that way.

----------


## 4saken1

Alex + Ada
Black Science
Chew
Clone
Deadly Class
East of West
Elephantmen
Fade Out
Fatale
Fuse
Great Pacific
Invincible
Jupiter's Legacy
Lazarus
Low
Manhattan Projects
Manifest Destiny
Outcast
Peter Panzerfaust
Rasputin
Rat Queens
Real Heroes
Revival
Saga
Sex
Sheltered
Skullkickers
Southern Bastards
Spread
Ten Grand
Thief of Thieves
Tooth and Claw
Trees
Velvet
Walking Dead
Wytches
Zero

----------


## thewarning

Black Science
Clone
Copperhead
Deadly Class
Drifter
East Of West
The Fade Out
Jupiter's Legacy
Lazarus
Manifest Destiny
Outcast
Saga
Sex
Southern Bastards
Stray Bullets
Tooth & Claw
Trees
Velvet
The Wicked & The Divine
Zero

Not counting preorders, or Mudman or Nowhere Men...sigh...

----------


## Anduinel

Chew
Elephantmen
Lazarus
Manifest Destiny
Rat Queens (tentatively)
Tooth & Claw

Trade Bait:
The Fuse
Revival
Trees
Umbral (supposedly; Image has had so many awesome sales lately that I've practically got the second arc in singles)
The Wicked and the Divine
Zero

Trying out:
Birthright
Wytches

----------


## Big Geek

Image is getting the most money I spend on comic books a month.

This is my MUST read list:

Lazarus
Velvet
The Mercenary Sea
C.O.W.L.
The Fade Out
Birthright

I've given pretty much every #1 Image has released this year a shot but these are the only ones I have stuck with.

I'm going to give Bitch Planet a shot as well but that's not on my pull list yet.

----------


## macattack80

Alex + Ada
Artifacts
Black Science
Chew
Chin Music
Death Vigil
East of West
The Fade Out
Lazarus
Low
Manifest Destiny
Outcast
Pretty Deadly
Rat Queens
Saga
Spread
Tales of Honor
Ten Grand
Umbral
Velvet
Wildfire
Witchblade
Wytches
Zero

Checking Out:

Birthright
Bitch Planet
Copperhead
Wayward

Pre-Ordered:

IXth Generation

----------


## rac shade

Single Issues

Afterlife With Archie
Afterlife With Archie Magazine
Annihilator
*Birthright
Bitch Planet*
Black Beetle Necrologue
*Black Science*
Bunker
*Casanova Acedia
Chew
Copperhead
COWL
Dark Engine
Deadly Class*
*Drifter
Drumhellar
Dying and the Dead
East of West
Fade Out*
FBP Federal Bureau of Physics
*Five Ghosts
God Hates Astronauts*
Hawkeye
Hellboy and the B.P.R.D.
*Injection
Intersect
Jupiters Legacy*
Lady Killer
*Lazarus
Low
Manifest Destiny*
Men of Wrath
*MPH
Nailbiter
Ody-C
Rasputin
Rat Queens
Rumble*
Sabrina
*Saga*
Sandman Overture
*Sheltered
Shutter
Sidekick
Southern Bastards
Spread
Superannuated Man
Supreme Blue Rose
They Are Not Like Us
Todd the Ugliest Kid On Earth
Tokyo Ghost
Tooth & Claw
Trees
Velvet*
*Wytches*
*Zero*

Trades

American Vampire
*Invincible
Manhatten Projects*
Mind MGMT
*Peter Panzerfaust
Revival
Walking Dead*

----------


## eye of all

Alex + Ada
Deadly Class
The Fuse
Zero
Stray Bullets
Prophet
Ody-C
Roche Limit
The Surface
Nameless
Wytches
Supreme Blue Rose
Lazarus
Fade Out
Velvet
Umbral
Tooth & Claw
Southern Bastards
Trees
Manifest Destiny
Black Science
Sheltered (ending soon)
Manhattan Projects (on hiatus)

----------


## Detox

Always changing and expanding but for now:

Alex + Ada
Deadly Class
East of West
Lazarus
Low
Rat Queens
Saga
Sheltered
Southern Bastards
The Fade Out
The Fuse
The Manhattan Projects
The Mercenary Sea
Tooth & Claw
Trees
Velvet
Zero

Catching up on: Locke & Key and Fatale

----------


## cc008

> Outcast is not on as many lists as I thought it would be.


I read the first issue. It didn't wow me, but it was good. But in this day and age.. where Image is absolutely killing it, the first issue kind of does need to wow me otherwise I'd be buying everything.

----------


## GuyOne

> Outcast is not on as many lists as I thought it would be.


I imagine it is doing pretty well. I'm pulling it and have been since #1 but it isn't nearly my favorite. Pretty middle of the pack for me. I'm sticking with it cause I have faith the story will get good eventually.

----------


## Haus

Hi all - I'm new to the forums/relatively new to the medium!

I'm currently going through past trades of -

Deadly Class
Zero
Alex & Ada
East of West

- all of which I absolutely love, and was wondering if you all could point me in the direction of some other Image titles I may enjoy, preferably those with a maximum of 3/4 trades. After reading consistently amazing things about Saga, I have ordered the first 3 and am so excited to get stuck into them. 

Any more recommendations you guys have would be awesome, and really appreciated. I'm open to all genres you might suggest as I'm realising that all the stories, and artwork for that matter, that Image have on offer are first class.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## cc008

> Hi all - I'm new to the forums/relatively new to the medium!
> 
> I'm currently going through past trades of -
> 
> Deadly Class
> Zero
> Alex & Ada
> East of West
> 
> ...


I can only speak for the books that I'm reading... if you want phenomenal world building and some poli-sci-fi, you can't go wrong with Lazarus. Issue 17 released Wednesday. If you're enjoying Deadly Class, you'd most likely enjoy Remender's other work (but maybe not). Black Science and LOW are also written by him and Tokyo Ghost releases in September. And lastly, Southern Bastards. A southern crime drama with a lot of football. If you're into football it's a must. You won't find a book quite like Southern Bastards anywhere else on the stands.

----------


## Haus

> I can only speak for the books that I'm reading... if you want phenomenal world building and some poli-sci-fi, you can't go wrong with Lazarus. Issue 17 released Wednesday. If you're enjoying Deadly Class, you'd most likely enjoy Remender's other work (but maybe not). Black Science and LOW are also written by him and Tokyo Ghost releases in September. And lastly, Southern Bastards. A southern crime drama with a lot of football. If you're into football it's a must. You won't find a book quite like Southern Bastards anywhere else on the stands.


Deadly Class is definitely one of my favourites right now. I had a peak at Black Science and although I thought the art was exquisite, for some reason the story didn't appeal to me so much (bear in mind it was only a quick read through) - does Remender have anything more Deadly Class-esque? I really love the premise of the story and think his writing is great.

I shall definitely check out Southern Bastards too, sounds like fun. But I assume 'football' isn't the same 'football' as I know it, right? You guys play so called 'football' with a very oddly shaped 'football' indeed...haha!

I've actually not noticed it whilst browsing my store, but I'll ask about it next time I go. Thanks for the suggestion man!

One that caught my eye recently (for obvious reasons) is ODY-C - what are people's opinions? Is it an on-going thing?

I'm only picking up trades atm, so anything that's a few trades in or even better, just starting out, is perfect for me. The first handful of Image titles I mentioned before have completely engrossed me and made me fall in love with the medium...and like all good love-affairs I anticipate my bank account being drained until near depletion in the weeks and months to come!

----------


## D4rk_Kn1ght1980

I have dropped a fair amount but this is what i am left with

-Birthright
-Copperhead
-Deadly Class
-Descender
-Fade Out
-Five Ghosts
-Invisible Republic
-Lazarus
-Outcast
-Rat Queens
-Saga
-Southern Bastards
-Velvet
-Wytches

----------


## cc008

> Deadly Class is definitely one of my favourites right now. I had a peak at Black Science and although I thought the art was exquisite, for some reason the story didn't appeal to me so much (bear in mind it was only a quick read through) - does Remender have anything more Deadly Class-esque? I really love the premise of the story and think his writing is great.


Hmm... Black Science and LOW are both more sci-fi focused. Deadly Class is a much more personal story for him. Tokyo Ghost is also going to be sci-fi based..




> I shall definitely check out Southern Bastards too, sounds like fun. But I assume 'football' isn't the same 'football' as I know it, right? You guys play so called 'football' with a very oddly shaped 'football' indeed...haha!


Hahaha, yes, I meant American football. My apologies.

----------


## CaptCleghorn

Manhattan Projects
Stray Bullets
Satellite Sam (not for long, but, you know, it's on there)
Bitch Planet

----------


## Tayne Japal

My updated list:

Alex + Ada - last issue just released
Birthright
Black Science
Copperhead
Chew
Deadly Class
Death Vigil
East of West
Fade Out
IXth Generation
Jupiter's Circle
Lazarus
Low
Nailbiter
Nameless
No Mercy
Outcast
Pieces
Postal
Rat Queens
Rocket Girl
Saga
Savior
Sex Criminals
Shutter
Southern Bastards
They're Not Like Us
Velvet
We Stand on Guard
Wicked + Divine
Witchblade
Wytches

Trade Waiting:

Elephantmen
Morning Glories
Revival
Roche Limit

Will buy digitally:

Starve

35 titles. I plan to start going digital with more books.

----------


## capuga

> Hi all - I'm new to the forums/relatively new to the medium!
> 
> I'm currently going through past trades of -
> 
> Deadly Class
> Zero
> Alex & Ada
> East of West
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums Haus.

----------


## ishikabe

Saga
East of West

Recently dropped: Low, Wicked and Divine, and Wayward

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> One that caught my eye recently (for obvious reasons) is ODY-C - what are people's opinions? Is it an on-going thing?


Yup, ongoing series. Don't expect it to ship on time though, save for I think the first 2 issues, they've all been delayed a bit so far. 

As for its quality, it's rather divisive it seems. There's not many ODY-C fans out here on this board at least. 
Personally it's a favourite, but I must admit I'm the exact target audience here: I like adaptations of the Odyssey; I like Fraction's work; seem to gravitate towards series with themes of gender at the forefront; I like trippy, colourful and sprawling art. Had been looking forward to it for a few years (Fraction has been talking about it for quite a while), and whilst it's very different from what I expected, I'm loving the inventive adaptation.

Whether you'll like it will depend on how weird you like your comics to be. Do you want clear dialogue? Then don't bother, there's barely any dialogue at all and much of the narration uses the dactylic hexameter which Homer's works used a lot too. At the same time it has jarringly modern swearing and artwork with very little regard for things like panel  borders. It's never super complicated, but requires more effort from the reader than your average superhero book. 

Highly recommend you give it a shot, but that's coming from a fan. So prepare for potential dissapointment - several people on here _really_ disliked it.

----------


## wwise03

> Hi all - I'm new to the forums/relatively new to the medium!
> 
> I'm currently going through past trades of -
> 
> Deadly Class
> Zero
> Alex & Ada
> East of West
> 
> ...



I echo those who said you might want to take a look at Lazarus.  It is fantastic!  If you like that book, you might also give Invisible Republic a look (though the first trade isn't due out for another month or so as it is only a few issues in).  I'd also recommend doing some research on Invincible and Five Ghosts.  

But my absolute favorite Image book is The Mercenary Sea.  One trade has been released for it and we are in the middle of the second arc.  Unfortunately, the book has been on a long hiatus and there is more than a little concern that the book is cancelled.

----------


## Blurbwhore

Airboy
Alex + Ada
Big Man Plans
Birthright
Bitch Planet
Black Science
Casanova: Acedia
Chrononauts
Copperhead
Dead and the Dying
Deadly Class
Descender 
East of West
Fade Out
Injection
Kaptara
Lazarus
Low
Material
Nameless
ODY-C
Pretty Deadly (even though it's been on hiatus for over a year and will only be back in September - it still counts dammit)
Rat Queens
Roche Limit
Rumble
Saga
Sex Criminals
Sons of the Devil
Southern Bastards
They're Not Like Us
Velvet
Wicked + Divine
Wytches

Pre-emptive:
We Stand on Guard

----------


## Haus

Thanks so much to everyone for the recommendations and the welcomes!!

I just picked up Southern Bastards from the Graphic Novel section of a larger book store (last one - lucky me!) and have gone through the first 2 chapters...

Wow. Absolutely loving it so far! Superb story-telling filled with evil hicks and dastardly bastards - so awesome. I can see it being an amazing TV show in the future. I'm hooked already! Thanks to *cc008* for that one!

ODY-C was just way too tempting for me not to purchase whilst I was there. I'm a huge art/graphic design lover so needless to say I get super hyped just flicking through the pages. Thoroughly mesmerising stuff. 

*TotalSnorefest* - I take all your advice on board man, and can instantly see what you mean regarding the dialogue and also any potential confusion when reading it. From the few pages I've briefly gone over so far I have to admit it looks like a lot of it may go straight over my head BUT it seems very poetic and mystical which is a plus, and I'm also excited at the prospect of being 'challenged' by a comic...failing that - simply ogling at the beautiful art will make it a worthwhile purchase I'm sure!

So thanks again guys! I'll be sure to take a look at Lazarus and Five Ghosts next time...I was quite intrigued by the first few pages of Roche Limit...any thoughts on that?

Until then, I shall get stuck into the rest of SBs, East of West 2 & 3, and all current trades of Saga! 

Damn...Image readers are so spoilt right now! Is it always this exciting?!

----------


## cc008

> Damn...Image readers are so spoilt right now! Is it always this exciting?!


Most weeks, yea. And I'm only reading 6 titles right now... 7 when Tokyo Ghost releases. And not a single book is anything like another. It's pretty great. The hard part is knowing where to draw the line.

----------


## Detox

> Most weeks, yea. And I'm only reading 6 titles right now... 7 when Tokyo Ghost releases. And not a single book is anything like another. It's pretty great. The hard part is knowing where to draw the line.


Good on ya man. I trimmed my Image fat a couple of months back and could only get my pulls down to 18  :Big Grin:

----------


## cc008

> Good on ya man. I trimmed my Image fat a couple of months back and could only get my pulls down to 18


lol, I wish! Stupid grad school tuition.

----------


## capuga

> Thanks so much to everyone for the recommendations and the welcomes!!
> 
> I just picked up Southern Bastards from the Graphic Novel section of a larger book store (last one - lucky me!) and have gone through the first 2 chapters...
> 
> Wow. Absolutely loving it so far! Superb story-telling filled with evil hicks and dastardly bastards - so awesome. I can see it being an amazing TV show in the future. I'm hooked already! Thanks to *cc008* for that one!


It just got optioned by FX Network so it may be on TV in the relatively near future.

----------


## spideysrevenge

These are my must reads:
Birthright
East of West
Deadly Class
Jupiter's Legacy (not so much Jupiter's Circle)
Nailbiter
Rasputin
Sex Criminals

Also like:
Descender
Southern Bastards
The Trees
Velvet

----------


## Samurai Jack

My new Image Comics pull list for July through September:

Wayward
Outcast
Airboy
The Beauty
Tokyo Ghost
Plutona

----------


## Rocket Rick

Saga, Manhattan Projects, Peter Panzerfaust, The Walking Dead, Autumnlands, Birthright, Deadly Class, Death Vigil, Descender, The Fade Out, Jupiter's Legacy, The Li'l Depressed Boy, Manifest Destiny, The Mercenary Sea, Penny Dora and the Wishing Box, Red One, Southern Cross, Velvet, and We Stand on Guard.

Just finished Alex + Ada.

Whew. That's a lot.

----------


## Jack00

In singles :
-Spawn
-Invincible		    
-SAGA
-Manhattan Projects
-East of West
-Lazarus
-Deadly Class
-Black science

But I also collect a bunch in TPBs. My current fav by a long mile, East of West.

----------


## Detox

After some recent cutbacks:

-Birthright
-Deadly Class
-Descender
-Drifter
-East of West
-Fade Out
-Lazarus
-Low
-Postal
-Saga
-Southern Bastards
-Velvet

----------


## Lasse

I'm mostly trade waiting when it comes to Image. Pretty much comics in general unless I want to try something out, but here's what I'm reading from Image at the moment: Descender, the Fade out, Invincible, Lazarus, the Mercenary Sea, Nameless, Outcast, Rocket Girl, Saga, Velvet and We Stand on Guard. I'm a bit behind on most, though.

----------


## GrifterWC

Updating my pull list:

Beauty
Bloodstrike
Copperhead
Dark Corridor
Drifter
East of West
The Fade Out
Lazarus
Low
Nailbiter
Postal
Red One
Revival
Spawn
Spread
Tooth & Claw
The Walking Dead
Witchblade

 I also get Elephantmen in trades.

----------


## C_Miller

I read all my Image books in trade. With most Image books being ones that have a beginning, middle and end and an authorial vision that makes it more like a novel, I prefer to read them in large chunks.

My list is as follows:

Books That I am reading "religiously"
Saga
East of West
Manhattan Projects
Revival

Books I have the first trade and definitely going to read more of
The Wicked + The Divine
Southern Bastards
The Fade Out
Wytches
Nailbiter

----------


## FluffySheep

In singles I've been reading Autumnlands and Pisces. I started a few others such as The Wicked and the Divine and Spread, but they didn't "grab me".

I prefer trades though so in trade I've been reading Invincible, Saga, Jupiter's Legacy and I've just finished Deadly Class volume 1, which I loved! Along with catching up with those titles, I'm going to try Low and Outcast as well.

----------


## Panfoot

Copperhead
Injection
Wytches

----------


## MegaManChiefFan

Image books I am reading as of July 19th, 2015.
The Wicked + The Divine (Currently my favorite ongoing comic)
Saga
Black Science
Chew
Injection
We Stand On Guard
Nailbiter
Lazarus
Outcast
Southern Bastards
Trees

Series I have dropped (Just didn't care for them or they were not as good as I remembered them to be):
East of West
Manhattan Projects
The Fade Out 
Deadly Class

----------


## John Aston

Picked up Postal Vol. 1 on a deep discount. Disliked the colors tremendously. Art was okay. The story, however, definitely had some teeth and came across as a potential pitch for a TV show.

----------


## The Fn Man

Hmmmmm......

Stray Bullets
Birthright
Drifter
Bitch Planet
Sex Criminals
Fade Out
Birthright
Invincible
Saga
Lazarus
Sex
Nailbiter
Descenderi
Injection
Walking Dead
East of West
Trees
Low
Southern Bastards
Outcast
Mythic 
They're Not Like Us

Man when I write it out.....

----------


## SJNeal

Saga
The Fade Out
Velvet 
Outcast
Autumnlands: Tooth & Claw
Wolf
Black Magick

----------


## daningotham

The Walking Dead
Outcast
Southern Cross
Saga
Roche Limit: Clandestiny
Low
Plutona(Starting in Sept)
Copperhead
Tokyo Ghost(Starting in Sept)
Death Vigil
Switch(Starting in Oct)
Paper Girls(Starting in Oct)


Damn, I didn't realize I had so many on my list.  It's by far the most of any company I buy from....not a bad thing. ;-)

----------


## Lasraik

The Walking Dead
Drifter
Outcast
Lazarus
Velvet
Trees

----------


## FireBringer27

Morning Glories- Favorite of the bunch. 
The Fade Out
The Fuse
Injection
The Walking Dead
We Stand On Guard
Deadly Class
The Wicked + The Divine 
Lazarus
Sex Criminals
Revival
Trees
Pretty Deadly
East of West
Black Science
The Dying and the Dead
Wolf 
Descender
Copperhead
Saga
Nameless
Velvet

----------


## eye of all

Stray Bullets
8House
Airboy
Deadly Class
The Fade Out
The Beauty
Descender
Drifter
Injection
Velvet
Island
Manifest Destiny
Trees
Wolf
East of West
Low
They're Not Like Us
Nowhere Men
COWL
Material
Lazarus
The Surface
Nameless
Sex
Sex Criminals
Southern Bastards

----------


## manatree

I'm down to the following:


Descender
Dream Police
The Fade Out
Rasputin
Trees
Velvet

----------


## Adam

Black ScienceCopperheadDeadly ClassEast of WestThe Fade OutLazarusLowOutcastSagaSatellite SamVelvet

----------


## SkyMason21

Pull list:
Monstress 
Paper Girls (giving all Brian K Vaughan stuff a chance after reading Ex Machina)
Tokyo Ghost
Black Magik (hope I like the writing because I love Nicola Scott's art)

Trades:
Birthright
Black Science
Copperhead
Deadly Class
Death Vigil 
Descender
Low
Nailbiter (HC)
Red One (Wish there were more issues a year but getting OHCs instead of TPBs is great compensation)
Revival (Waiting on the third HC)
Secret Identities (sad this got cancelled so quickly)
Velvet (Still hoping to start this summer)
Zero

----------


## I_Wumbo_You_Wumbo

Pull List:

Black Science
Saga
Tokyo Ghost
I Hate Fairyland
Huck

Trades:

Invincible
Black Science
Saga
Chew
Spawn
Chrononauts

----------


## sven

Autumnlands
Beauty
Black Magick
Black Science
Chew
Deadly Class
East of West
I hate Fairyland
Manifest Destiny
Monstress
Mythic
Paper Girls
Rat Queens
Saga
Shutter
Southern Bastards
Spread
Switch
The Tithe
Tokyo Ghost
The Wicked + The Divine

----------

